# Norwegian: få trekk for noe



## Clemica

Hello!

I'm again confused by this dictionary example, because of the lack of context. What Norwegian native speaker think of when they hear "få trekk for noe"?
It's an example for "trekk" in the meaning of "fradrag, minuspoeng". I think I get the general idea, having something deducted, don't really see to which situation this could apply. Any suggestions?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ben Jamin

To get a 'negative credit' (like 'for making a mistake'). To have one's rating lowered. To have one's reputation deteriorated. To get "minus points'.


----------



## Clemica

Thanks Ben Jamin! So here the minus points are not only metaphorical, right?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Clemica said:


> Thanks Ben Jamin! So here the minus points are not only metaphorical, right?


Well, the expression is often metaphorical, when your reputation is damaged, but it may apply to your rating expressed in numbers too.


----------



## Clemica

OK, thank you for the clarification. It's really hard for me to tell when one expression is used also metaphorically since there's no context. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Clemica said:


> OK, thank you for the clarification. It's really hard for me to tell when one expression is used also metaphorically since there's no context. Thanks for your help!


The non metaphoric use: 'Jeg fikk trekk i karakteren for min norsk stil fordi jeg gjorde så mange skrivefeil' (I got a lower mark for my Norwegian essay because I made so many orthographic mistakes).


----------



## NorwegianNYC

"Trekk" means 'deduction'. You can have points deducted, money deducted, and credibility deducted. And what not, really.


----------



## Clemica

Yes the 1st example the dictionary gives for "trekk" is "få trekk i lønnen", which I interpreted as "get a salary deduction" but now I'm thinking that it could be "to have your salary debited" (of the tax amount for exemple). What do you think?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

The sentence "få trekk i lønnen" is to have a salary deduction. "Få skatt trekt fra lønnen" (trekt = verb) is to have taxes deducted from your salary (and not a tax deduction)


----------



## Clemica

Thnks for the clarification!


----------

